# Auto-Sleeper Kingham - recommendations



## maxautotrail

Hi,

We have been running an Auto-Trail Cheyenne for a few years now and are thinking of downsizing.

One thing that we really liked about our current van was the fixed bed and separate lounge area.

I looked at the new Auto-Trail PVC but was not impressed and their fixed bed option isn't to be released until next March.

I noticed that Auto-Sleeper have just introduced the Kingham and popped over to the dealer on the off-chance they had one. 

They did and we were suitably impressed. It seems to tick all the boxes for us except for a couple of minor niggles.

I realise that down-sizing means making some changes.

So does anyone have any good or bad experiences with Auto-Sleeper PVC's?

Are there any concerns over build qualities?

And does anyone have one of these new Kinghams?

MTIA


----------



## 113016

We also looked at the Kingham. It is worth looking at the Rapido and Globecar range of van conversions.
Depending on where you intend to tour, they do have one advantage. Both come fitted with the large door fly screen! 
This is invaluable when the mosquitoes and persistent fly's are around and saves a lot of faffing about with nets and the likes.


----------



## caulkhead

Not seen the Kingham but I think the build quality of Autosleepers is as good as anyone these days. A few years back there were problems when they were part owned by a European Company but since a British management buyout they seem to have turned themselves back into a market leader. They are pricey by comparison to other PVC's (except perhaps Murvi and IH) but with good build-quality and good after sales they are, in my opinion, pretty good value for money. 

Caulkhead


----------



## padraigpost

I have just ordered a Kingham, it seems quite popular, I have been given a build date of late January so should get it in time for 14 reg.it comes as standard with the silly electric water filler which personally I dislike but others may disagree, but if you specify at the build stage that you want the standard fiamma filler Autosleeper will fit one side by side with the whale electric filler for the princely sum of £37. I also specified habitation air con and 80w solar panel. of my previous Autosleepers the 2 coachbuilts had minor faults but previous to them I had a Duetto PVC which was faultless. I think the Kingham is well designed with a fixed bed and a lounge and good storage in a pvc and the only downside I can see is the small toilet area but if on sites this is not a problem, I think whatever you chose there will be a small compromise to be made, this said I am looking forward to delivery.
Don


----------



## maxautotrail

padraigpost said:


> I have just ordered a Kingham, it seems quite popular, I have been given a build date of late January so should get it in time for 14 reg.it comes as standard with the silly electric water filler which personally I dislike but others may disagree, but if you specify at the build stage that you want the standard fiamma filler Autosleeper will fit one side by side with the whale electric filler for the princely sum of £37. I also specified habitation air con and 80w solar panel. of my previous Autosleepers the 2 coachbuilts had minor faults but previous to them I had a Duetto PVC which was faultless. I think the Kingham is well designed with a fixed bed and a lounge and good storage in a pvc and the only downside I can see is the small toilet area but if on sites this is not a problem, I think whatever you chose there will be a small compromise to be made, this said I am looking forward to delivery.
> Don


Thanks Don. I noticed the water filler, in the showroom, but it didn't register with me. That would mean having to carry a rollie type water thingy and I'm trying to think of ways of getting rid of stuff I carry not create more. That's a good idea ordering the Fiamma.

I'm also thinking about a tow-bar to mount 2 'bikes rather than the door mounted ones.

I think I'll get in touch with the dealer an arrange another "in detail" viewing.

Thanks again
Regards
Keith


----------



## padraigpost

Hi Keith,
I like you do not want to carry an aquaroll around with me I got caught out with my present van with that, but if you specify at build stage the standard filler is cheap, but if you have it done at a later stage I heard the figure of around £200 quoted, I have a towbar on my present van and tow a small trailer with my spare wheel and various bits and bobs but the Kingham has a spare fitted and the storage space looks good, also fitted gas tank so cheaper lpg than calor bottles, at the moment I cannot see any pvc that comes close to what I want, the only downside to me is losing the merc. base vehicle and auto box.
Don


----------



## MikeCo

maxautotrail said:


> padraigpost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just ordered a Kingham, it seems quite popular, I have been given a build date of late January so should get it in time for 14 reg.it comes as standard with the silly electric water filler which personally I dislike but others may disagree, but if you specify at the build stage that you want the standard fiamma filler Autosleeper will fit one side by side with the whale electric filler for the princely sum of £37. I also specified habitation air con and 80w solar panel. of my previous Autosleepers the 2 coachbuilts had minor faults but previous to them I had a Duetto PVC which was faultless. I think the Kingham is well designed with a fixed bed and a lounge and good storage in a pvc and the only downside I can see is the small toilet area but if on sites this is not a problem, I think whatever you chose there will be a small compromise to be made, this said I am looking forward to delivery.
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Don. I noticed the water filler, in the showroom, but it didn't register with me. That would mean having to carry a rollie type water thingy and I'm trying to think of ways of getting rid of stuff I carry not create more. That's a good idea ordering the Fiamma.
> 
> I'm also thinking about a tow-bar to mount 2 'bikes rather than the door mounted ones.
> 
> I think I'll get in touch with the dealer an arrange another "in detail" viewing.
> 
> Thanks again
> Regards
> Keith
Click to expand...

Just a minor point but if you use a towbar mounted bike rack you will not be able to open the rear doors when the bikes are on.
With the door mounted one you can.
Every time I look at a PVC done by the professionals I wonder where they expect you to store certain items. For example when I open my rear doors I store the following
2 lafumer chairs, 2 folding stools , large freestanding table, 4m by 2 m mat, levelling chocks, 4 pieces of bread basket, large man box with man essentials, large box to take Weetabix and other essential food to Spain, toilet fluid,Fiamma 23 litre roll thing to empty waste, 10 litre water carrier to fill fresh water tank, EHU cable, Handle for winding out the awning, Rafter for awning, wind break, Sun umbrella, and other small items.

So if you are going to use it for a few weeks at a time and you need the outdoor bits then have a look where they would go.

Mike


----------



## maxautotrail

MikeCo said:


> maxautotrail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padraigpost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just ordered a Kingham, it seems quite popular, I have been given a build date of late January so should get it in time for 14 reg.it comes as standard with the silly electric water filler which personally I dislike but others may disagree, but if you specify at the build stage that you want the standard fiamma filler Autosleeper will fit one side by side with the whale electric filler for the princely sum of £37. I also specified habitation air con and 80w solar panel. of my previous Autosleepers the 2 coachbuilts had minor faults but previous to them I had a Duetto PVC which was faultless. I think the Kingham is well designed with a fixed bed and a lounge and good storage in a pvc and the only downside I can see is the small toilet area but if on sites this is not a problem, I think whatever you chose there will be a small compromise to be made, this said I am looking forward to delivery.
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Don. I noticed the water filler, in the showroom, but it didn't register with me. That would mean having to carry a rollie type water thingy and I'm trying to think of ways of getting rid of stuff I carry not create more. That's a good idea ordering the Fiamma.
> 
> I'm also thinking about a tow-bar to mount 2 'bikes rather than the door mounted ones.
> 
> I think I'll get in touch with the dealer an arrange another "in detail" viewing.
> 
> Thanks again
> Regards
> Keith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a minor point but if you use a towbar mounted bike rack you will not be able to open the rear doors when the bikes are on.
> With the door mounted one you can.
> Every time I look at a PVC done by the professionals I wonder where they expect you to store certain items. For example when I open my rear doors I store the following
> 2 lafumer chairs, 2 folding stools , large freestanding table, 4m by 2 m mat, levelling chocks, 4 pieces of bread basket, large man box with man essentials, large box to take Weetabix and other essential food to Spain, toilet fluid,Fiamma 23 litre roll thing to empty waste, 10 litre water carrier to fill fresh water tank, EHU cable, Handle for winding out the awning, Rafter for awning, wind break, Sun umbrella, and other small items.
> 
> So if you are going to use it for a few weeks at a time and you need the outdoor bits then have a look where they would go.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes I have thought of that. With the Kingham having a fixed rear bed I don't think we'll be opening the rear doors very often. I've heard stories of some of the door mounted ones bending the doors and we carry two 'bikes.

I'm in the same predicament as you and with the present 'van I just open the under bed flap and throw it all in (not litterally). The Kingman seems to be able to handle everything we take with us though with some refinement. We do intend to go back to the dealer with a list very similar to yours though and do a mental loading excercise.

We have started to go away to South France/Spain for a couple of months at a time and this is a difficult decision. I suppose I could tow a small trailer but that seems to be defeating the idea of down sizing.

Thanks again

Keith


----------



## padraigpost

Hi Keith,
storage is very important, when you go back to check to the Kingham check out the storage, large area under fixed bed just the combi heater in there, good storage under lounge bench seat plus many lockers and drawers, you don't have to store bedding because it always made up, no gas locker to eat into space as it has underslung tank, I worked out that I have more usable storage space in the Kingham than I have in my coachbuilt Suffolk, no other pvc compares in my opinion.
Don


----------



## MikeCo

maxautotrail said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxautotrail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padraigpost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just ordered a Kingham, it seems quite popular, I have been given a build date of late January so should get it in time for 14 reg.it comes as standard with the silly electric water filler which personally I dislike but others may disagree, but if you specify at the build stage that you want the standard fiamma filler Autosleeper will fit one side by side with the whale electric filler for the princely sum of £37. I also specified habitation air con and 80w solar panel. of my previous Autosleepers the 2 coachbuilts had minor faults but previous to them I had a Duetto PVC which was faultless. I think the Kingham is well designed with a fixed bed and a lounge and good storage in a pvc and the only downside I can see is the small toilet area but if on sites this is not a problem, I think whatever you chose there will be a small compromise to be made, this said I am looking forward to delivery.
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Don. I noticed the water filler, in the showroom, but it didn't register with me. That would mean having to carry a rollie type water thingy and I'm trying to think of ways of getting rid of stuff I carry not create more. That's a good idea ordering the Fiamma.
> 
> I'm also thinking about a tow-bar to mount 2 'bikes rather than the door mounted ones.
> 
> I think I'll get in touch with the dealer an arrange another "in detail" viewing.
> 
> Thanks again
> Regards
> Keith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a minor point but if you use a towbar mounted bike rack you will not be able to open the rear doors when the bikes are on.
> With the door mounted one you can.
> Every time I look at a PVC done by the professionals I wonder where they expect you to store certain items. For example when I open my rear doors I store the following
> 2 lafumer chairs, 2 folding stools , large freestanding table, 4m by 2 m mat, levelling chocks, 4 pieces of bread basket, large man box with man essentials, large box to take Weetabix and other essential food to Spain, toilet fluid,Fiamma 23 litre roll thing to empty waste, 10 litre water carrier to fill fresh water tank, EHU cable, Handle for winding out the awning, Rafter for awning, wind break, Sun umbrella, and other small items.
> 
> So if you are going to use it for a few weeks at a time and you need the outdoor bits then have a look where they would go.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yes I have thought of that. With the Kingham having a fixed rear bed I don't think we'll be opening the rear doors very often. I've heard stories of some of the door mounted ones bending the doors and we carry two 'bikes.
> 
> I'm in the same predicament as you and with the present 'van I just open the under bed flap and throw it all in (not litterally). The Kingman seems to be able to handle everything we take with us though with some refinement. We do intend to go back to the dealer with a list very similar to yours though and do a mental loading excercise.
> 
> We have started to go away to South France/Spain for a couple of months at a time and this is a difficult decision. I suppose I could tow a small trailer but that seems to be defeating the idea of down sizing.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

We will be in Spain for 4 months and have bought a Bateman GRP enclosed trailer for all the additional stuff such as the drive away awning, golf clubs ect.

Mike


----------

